# Jason Chaffetz Town Hall Meeting



## Twill87

Jason Chaffetz will be holding a town hall meeting in Cottonwood Heights on Feb. 9th from 7pm - 9pm.

He has been receiving an abundance of calls and emails from sportsman and outdoor enthusiasts from around the country. This is our chance to let him know face to face that these bills are unacceptable. Here is a link with the information.

http://www.cottonwoodheights.utah.gov/cms/one.aspx?portalId=109778&pageId=177364&objectId.19230=6737298&contextId.19230=177365&parentId.19230=177366&ref=mesTP9fg96fVsgzpWYeogB3uagdsPcS3ghfSKXhpujU%3D


----------



## JuniorPre 360

I'm out of the loop I guess. Which bills?


----------



## Trooper

Utah elected officials introduce new anti-public land legislation 

Hunter and conservationist Shane Mahoney argues “If you are not fighting for hunting, you are fighting against it.” Simply put, the legacy and heritage we pass onto our posterity must emphasize the need to conserve wild places and wild creatures. Public lands have all but disappeared from Europe and much of the eastern half of the United States. Accessible public lands foster a democratic, republican ideal; indeed, public lands are a cornerstone of an American birth right that began when this country was still in its infancy.

And yet Utah's elected officials are leading the charge in destroying what most hunters and anglers hold most dear. U.S. Rep Jason Chaffetz introduced two bills last week (co-sponsored by UT Rep. Chris Stewart and UT Rep. Mia Love), which seriously undermine the integrity of our Western public lands. H.B. 621 proposes to dispose of 3.3 million acres by directing "the Secretary of the Interior to sell certain Federal lands in AZ, CO, MT, NE, NM OR, UT, and WY." And perhaps even more troubling, if passed H.B. 622 would "terminate the law enforcement functions of the Forest Service and the BLM" thus compromising each agency's management authority. 

We ask you now to contact all of your state and federal elected officials and let them know that in pursuing this federal land heist, they are unequivocally on the wrong side of history on this issue. 

Contact Rep Chaffetz 
Contact Rep Stewart 
Contact Rep Love 
Contact Rep Bishop


----------



## Trooper

Ever notice how a majority of this states rails against this perceived notion of being under the tyranny of eastern elites who "don't understand our way of life", but then our own elected officials slit our throats? Thank God for senators from Massachusetts and New York or we'd all have to learn to golf.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Gee wonder why he's having it in that neighborhood


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'm out of the loop I guess. Which bills?


HR 621 directs the BLM to sell 3.3 million acres in 11 western states including Utah of course. HR 622 takes away all law enforcement power from the BLM and Forest service. Both bills just aim to chip away at our public land system in this country.


----------



## JuniorPre 360

Here's an article and a map of the affected areas for those like me that didn't know. 
http://www.outdoorlife.com/house-bill-would-sell-33-million-acres-federal-public-land


----------



## Lonetree

Notice how congressman(In Washington DC) from one state, making states rights claims, are proposing to sell off land in their neighbors state? These kinds of things are actually detrimental to states rights, they don't strengthen them.


----------



## High Desert Elk

As I have said before, my state reps already oppose this. However, I cannot in good conscience sit idle and watch UT's reps dismantle and destroy a recreational resource used by all.

So I will contact them even though I am not their state constituent, but I am their national constituent. I my not be able be able to cast my ballot for or against them, but my dollars donated to any PAC's or other campaigns for or against them can certainly vote...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

High Desert Elk said:


> As I have said before, my state reps already oppose this. However, I cannot in good conscience sit idle and watch UT's reps dismantle and destroy a recreational resource used by all.
> 
> So I will contact them even though I am not their state constituent, but I am their national constituent. I my not be able be able to cast my ballot for or against them, but my dollars donated to any PAC's or other campaigns for or against them can certainly vote...


Hey, he's trying to impose his terrible idea on your state in one bill and the entire nation in the other bill. He should hear from you.


----------



## goofy elk

#1DEER 1-I said:


> HR 621 directs the BLM to sell 3.3 million acres in 11 western states including Utah of course. HR 622 takes away all law enforcement power from the BLM and Forest service. Both bills just aim to chip away at our public land system in this country.


These guys need to GO!, I'm all for HR622.

Biggest bunch of pricks on the planet.

IMO, get rid of the Fed law enforcement(FS-BLM), increase county sheriffs to 
cover those areas, this was done in Kane county because of the problems
on the Escalante staircase federal patrol............................


----------



## Trooper

goofy elk said:


> These guys need to GO!, I'm all for HR622.
> 
> Biggest bunch of pricks on the planet.
> 
> IMO, get rid of the Fed law enforcement(FS-BLM), increase county sheriffs to
> cover those areas, this was done in Kane county because of the problems
> on the Escalante staircase federal patrol............................


Nobody is stopping an increase in Sheriffs and they can go patrol anywhere they want. The only hitch is, how much are you willing to increase your local taxes by to pay for it?

Seems like another example of how the rural counties want all the say in land management, but don't want to actually pay for it. Which actually makes sense to me, that is why why these lands should remain federal lands supported by all of their owners!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

goofy elk said:


> These guys need to GO!, I'm all for HR622.
> 
> Biggest bunch of pricks on the planet.
> 
> IMO, get rid of the Fed law enforcement(FS-BLM), increase county sheriffs to
> cover those areas, this was done in Kane county because of the problems
> on the Escalante staircase federal patrol............................


It all depends on the officer. I've ran into DWR pricks, local sheriff pricks, and UHP pricks. All depends on the man or woman behind the badge. I've ran into good ones and ones with that attitude, doesn't mean they're all that way. This is seen on a larger scale with our police in the nation. Just because you have one bad cop doesn't mean they're all that way.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Also goofy, these officers are normally in the middle of no where, dealing with no backup, and are dealing with their fair share of assholes. Have you seen the attitudes of people towards them? It's not any better. They are doing there job, and if them being stern hurts people's feeling maybe they ought to walk a day in their shoes.


----------



## High Desert Elk

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Hey, he's trying to impose his terrible idea on your state in one bill and the entire nation in the other bill. He should hear from you.


I know, that's why he (they) will...


----------



## Longgun

Jason Chaffetz office number 202-225-7751.

When I called this number yesterday and asked as to why these lands are being considered for this, I was met with "its useless land" by the nice lady that answered... I just shook my head and hung up.


----------



## Lonetree

"useless", so no one will want to purchase it right? So why try to to sell it off?


----------



## wyoming2utah

goofy elk said:


> IMO, get rid of the Fed law enforcement(FS-BLM), increase county sheriffs to
> cover those areas, this was done in Kane county because of the problems
> on the Escalante staircase federal patrol............................


I'm sorry, but I don't get this idea. Why would you take away law enforcement from the very agencies that are supposed to manage the land? Also, you ask local sheriff departments in charge of enforcing laws, laws won't be enforced. Don't believe me....look at the situation with Piute County. To me, having local sheriff departments the only ones charged with law enforcement is like having the fox run the hen house. Bad idea.

The first thing that would happen is that the mountains would be flooded with cows and sheep; then, every tom, dick, and harry would be running their ATVs across every meadow and through every group of trees imaginable...thank God we have some level of BLM and FS law enforcement. Because you can be dang sure, local sheriff departments will not uphold some laws. Again, ask Piute County!


----------



## Longgun

Lonetree said:


> "useless", so no one will want to purchase it right? So why try to to sell it off?


Precisely my words to her also.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Wyo2 is spot on. If you think the Piute county sheriff, or other rural sheriffs around the area are going to keep the "good ole boys" from breaking laws on federal land or write people a ticket for driving off road..... or even patrolling the **** mountain or benches you live in an alternate reality. By your logic goofy we should also do away with DWR officers and allow poaching where rural sheriffs won't enforce the law against their buddies. To dismantle the BLM and Forest Service police power is a ridiculous notion. I agree their officers could have a less hostile attitude at times, but I've also never had ONE issue with any federal land manager or ranger. Know why? I don't break the law. The people shouting about government tyranny and how hostile these BLM and Forest Service rangers are, are the ones like the Bundy's who are just as hostile towards them. I guarantee you wouldn't want to walk a day in their shoes and if you did you would have a greater respect for what they do. Deal with the pure level of bullsh*** they see on a daily basis and attitudes they get before you act like they are all assholes. 

I've told you this before but there was a BLM Ranger down here by Richfield for about a year. Within that year he handed out a lot of DUI's, he handed out littering tickets, he actually did his job and patrolled the area. Then, everyone who he had given a DUI, or ticket got all up in arms about him catching them drinking and driving, littering, driving off road, underage drinking, and others. I'm sorry, I thought those were all against the law and that they should be upheld. Instead they moved him out of the district. I liked the job he was doing, he was stopping the out of control drinking and driving and crime in the area.

If you contacted Chaffetz DC office contact his Utah office as well:801-851-2500


----------



## Catherder

wyoming2utah said:


> To me, having local sheriff departments the only ones charged with law enforcement is like having the fox run the hen house. Bad idea.
> 
> The first thing that would happen is that the mountains would be flooded with cows and sheep; then, every tom, dick, and harry would be running their ATVs across every meadow and through every group of trees imaginable...thank God we have some level of BLM and FS law enforcement. Because you can be dang sure, local sheriff departments will not uphold some laws. Again, ask Piute County!


My thoughts exactly. There is no way Sheriff Gleave (Piute county) is going to kick Uncle DeVerl's illegally grazing sheep off the mountain. Nor is he likely to bust his nephews tooling around the National forest illegally in their ATV's.

I've heard some of these counties even complain about State law enforcement, such as DWR conservation officers. I wonder why?


----------



## wyoming2utah

Catherder said:


> I've heard some of these counties even complain about State law enforcement, such as DWR conservation officers. I wonder why?


Hunters of all people should be adamantly opposed to the idea of the Forest Service and the BLM losing law enforcement because the next step would be the DWR. And, some of these counties are already pushing it. Why would they want it? Well, in Piute County it is because cattle and elk/deer compete over available food sources and because elk wreck fences. If those ranchers could protect their interests by illegally killing elk/deer, they would do it without second thought. And, a sheriff's department in charge of enforcing laws
that can potentially put a crimp in the locals' pocket books, is a sheriff's department that will look the other way.


----------



## Lonetree

I give allot of LEOs a hard time, and make them earn their pay. The FS is no exception, I shake those goes down on regular basis. In the field, emails, phone calls, Utah, S. Idaho, and I have even driven to Cody Wyoming twice in the last 10 years to dance on FS desks about particular issues. I disagree with them all the time. But I would no more advocate getting rid of FS and BLM LE, than I would DNR LE, just because I disagreed with them.


----------



## Lonetree

http://observer.com/2017/02/hunters...st-jason-chaffetz-proposal-sell-federal-land/


----------



## WEK

UPDATE:

Chaffetz: "HR 621 dies tomorrow." Chaffetz has pulled the bill, said he no longer supports the idea, explained why he thought it was a good one at first, and admitted he was wrong and that it was sportsmen who changed his mind on it. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BP_zOxEF0-Q/

Say what you want about the guy (heaven knows he drives me nuts from time to time), but it's darn hard to find a politician who will listen to constituents, is willing to change his mind when presented with new or persuasive information, and then will admit it openly and take appropriate action.

That's about as common as someone politely admitting they were wrong and have changed their mind in an internet forum or comments-section argument....


----------



## Twill87

Just saw that he dropped the bill. Much respect to him for listening to the people. The public issues is definitely not dead we need to continue to fight and let our voices be heard but this is a good win. Thank you Jason chaffetz and the hunting community.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I agree thanks for dropping 621, but if you were really listening you'd have dropped 622 as well. It is also time to keep the pressure and pound anyone and everyone who thinks transferring these lands is going to be tolerated. This is a very measured move. It's good we won but this war is not over. 622 needs to be pulled and the land transfer issue needs to die to keep public lands safe. We will truly have won when the BLM and Forest service are properly funded. I would encourage everyone who can to still attend this open house and speak against 622 and the transfer in general.


----------



## Kevin D

:shock: Is that a redbone hound Jason Chavetz is holding in his Instagram post? I can't respect anyone that knowingly kennels a redbone hound.......cuz everyone knows that Walkers and Blueticks is where it's at! I'm hoping that that's just a prop!!


----------



## CPAjeff

That is great news that Jason Chaffetz dropped HB621! I visited his instragram account and looked at a lot of the comments left by others in regard to HB621 and was shocked at the amount of people calling him a dickhead or a piece of ****. While we, as a group/nation, hardly ever agree on anything, calling the guy who has the power to withdraw a bill, that he admitted was wrong and should have never been brought forth, degrading names probably isn't the best way to get your opinion across or for him to listen. Thanks to all those who voiced their opinions and thanks to Jason for listening to the people.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Longgun said:


> Jason Chaffetz office number 202-225-7751.
> 
> When I called this number yesterday and asked as to why these lands are being considered for this, I was met with "its useless land" by the nice lady that answered... I just shook my head and hung up.


 Useless on top but I bet not below!


----------



## Old Fudd

You know how to tell when these 4 Guys a feeding ya full of BS? You got it??when their mouth is moving.> I oppose their Bills. Why doesn't the State take a Survey on this.. OOPS! they will do what they Want to do anyways.


----------



## Lonetree

Old Fudd said:


> You know how to tell when these 4 Guys a feeding ya full of BS? You got it??when their mouth is moving.> I oppose their Bills. Why doesn't the State take a Survey on this.. OOPS! they will do what they Want to do anyways.


Until prevented or persuaded otherwise. I don't subscribe to the "you can't fight city hall" bit.


----------



## Trooper

Nice work everyone. Now, let's hold his feet to the fire of repealing 622 and preventing the destruction of the Clean Air and Water acts and supporting the EPA.


----------



## Idratherbehunting

I would add we should also be pressuring them on the BLM Planning 2.0 bill, as from what I understand, it was the reformation that would allow for local input in land management uses without transferring title.


----------



## Lonetree

Idratherbehunting said:


> I would add we should also be pressuring them on the BLM Planning 2.0 bill, as from what I understand, it was the reformation that would allow for local input in land management uses without transferring title.


ie. local wildlife destruction, rather than the DC kind. Within that devil that we currently know, hunters and conservationists have centralized power that is far reaching, I would not advocate for giving that up. It was allot more than Utah hunters pulling Chaffetz into line.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Chaffetz Instagram account is being inundated with people telling him that they want 622 to be put away as well. I don't think he will be able to easily ignore this. I suggest all of you with an Instagram account give him some of your mind on this one as well.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

CPAjeff said:


> That is great news that Jason Chaffetz dropped HB621! I visited his instragram account and looked at a lot of the comments left by others in regard to HB621 and was shocked at the amount of people calling him a dickhead or a piece of ****. While we, as a group/nation, hardly ever agree on anything, calling the guy who has the power to withdraw a bill, that he admitted was wrong and should have never been brought forth, degrading names probably isn't the best way to get your opinion across or for him to listen. Thanks to all those who voiced their opinions and thanks to Jason for listening to the people.


I completely agree with you, but I have to admit something; while I was reading through the comments I saw a guy telling him that he looked like an inbred squirrel, and I couldn't help but have a hearty chuckle. Loot at some pictures of Chaffetz and read that comment and tell me that it doesn't make you laugh!


----------



## cedar

I feel better and so happy now.Keep fighting.Good job guys and thanks for keeping our public lands public.


----------



## CPAjeff

colorcountrygunner said:


> I completely agree with you, but I have to admit something; while I was reading through the comments I saw a guy telling him that he looked like an inbred squirrel, and I couldn't help but have a hearty chuckle. Loot at some pictures of Chaffetz and read that comment and tell me that it doesn't make you laugh!


:rotfl: that right there is funny - poor fella.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

There is still the matter of 622, folks. Don't take your foot off the gas pedal.


----------

